# Update on Gidget and Chibi



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy to say that we had blood panel done again Friday and Gidgets ATLs back to normal and Chibis is way down from the 600s. We are sure it was diet related now. Being off that diet and on Science Diet LD (not something I would choose in any other circumstance) has brought it down in both of them. Praise the Lord! In 30 days we are going to do another blood panel on Chibi and an Ultra Sound on Gidget.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

This is great news! Very happy to hear it


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

great news!!! so glad they both are on the road to recovery


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that is great !!!! so happy to hear that they had good results on there blood tests !!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the history of course, but I'm happy to hear that they are getting better!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news


----------

